# stocking compatability



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a 125 I am tearing down and re setting up with pangea rock modues.
i have two frontosa and a phenocolus tanzia, the pheno stays the fronts will most likely go.
the tank will be victorian and perhaps auloncara or other mild mannered malawi's
i was interested in a group of either: 
Xystichromis sp. "Dayglow" 
Xystichromis sp. "Flameback" 
Haplochromis sp. "Ruby" 
Haplichromis sp. ruby green
Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga Flameback".
can xystichromis and haps be kept together or willthey inter breed?
can rock kribs be added or are they too aggrssve?


----------



## Bre (Apr 22, 2009)

I would not mix any of the vics on your list...The females all look alike. If you want to do a mix you could take 1 species from your list and then also add a piebald species such as the Chromogynos. If proper male/female ratios are kept this should work fine.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi if yu want to keep vics together , yu'll have to choose between species with very striking different female phenotype and male nuptial colors, it's not recommanded to keep red back fishes togethers, they 'll interbreed.
xris


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks for the input, but please re read, im only keeping one of the types listed, and are they compatable with rock cribs


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yes most of them will do good with it.
xris :thumb:


----------

